# SCSDTWO $5 Discount for Tempers



## Costello (Jun 10, 2010)

How would you like the SCSDTWO under $35 at ShopTemp?
Well, you can get it at that price using the following coupon:

SCDSTEMP

I will update the coupon code every now and then, as I know it gets leaked on other places.
We really want to keep this for Tempers only.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 10, 2010)

The timing of this deal isn't a coincidence, hmm.  Right when the review came out....


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 10, 2010)

Just at the right time too!
As soon as user reviews of the SNES emulation become available, I'll definitely know if I want to get a DSTwo or not.

Also good because with store credit and this coupon, I'll only pay about £17. I'll probably pay for faster shipping though.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 10, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> How would you like the SCSDTWO *under $34.95* at ShopTemp?
> Well, you can get it at that price using the following coupon:
> 
> SCDSTEMP
> ...



I'd love to, but getting it for $34.95 still sounds like a good deal too.


----------



## jackol13 (Jun 10, 2010)

good i will get one then too bad the Australian currency went down to 80c from 90c or 92c gonna buy it in a few days.


----------



## xbones090 (Jun 10, 2010)

for how long is this discount?


----------



## Costello (Jun 10, 2010)

for a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks OrGoN3 I hadn't noticed haha


----------



## naruses (Jun 10, 2010)

Great, Thanks Costello for posting this link


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 10, 2010)

thx Costello =)


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 24, 2010)

does the code still work?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 24, 2010)

No, it no longer works. The've dropped the price of the DSTWO to $34.95 without the code,


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 24, 2010)

ah, ok.


----------

